# APR Presents 2.0 TDI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU upgrade for the 2.0 TDI Common Rail 140 HP Diesel Engine. After a year of research and development on a multitude of vehicles in the VAG lineup, we are pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR’s extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU Upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect large increases in power and torque across the powerband, improved response and a smoother, more powerful top end.

The 2.0 TDI ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine management control strategy that increases horsepower and torque to provide smooth and reliable operation as if intended by the OEM. APR's ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. APR's patented EMCS functionality puts the control of the engine's operation at your finger tips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your OEM ECU.

*DSG Software Not Required*
Unlike many other TDI offerings on the market, APR’s ECU Upgrade *DOES NOT REQUIRE* DSG Software to take advantage of large increases in torque. 

*Included Features*
The APR ECU Upgrade comes Fully Loaded with the following APR EMCS Program Switching Programs and Features:


Stock Mode
APR Performance Mode
Cruise Control Operated Program Switching & Features
APR Fault Code Erase
APR Security Lockout
APR Anti-Theft


*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*
The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is recommended for a stock engine configuration and gives you higher peak numbers of 170 HP and 297 FT-LB of torque. The Stage I ECU Upgrade offers peak gains of up to 27 horsepower by 2,950 RPM and 50 FT-LB of torque by 2,700 RPM! APR’s ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the 2.0 TDI and give it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits on an otherwise stock engine. With factory like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.

*APR Stage I Calibration Report:*

*Stock as reported by VW/Audi USA*
Power - 140 HP
Torque - 236 FT-LBS

*Stock as measured by APR*
Power - 153 HP
Torque - 251 FT-LBS

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade and otherwise stock engine*
Power - 170 HP
Torque - 297 FT-LBS
Peak Power Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 27 HP @ 2,950 RPM
Peak Torque Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 50 FT-LBS @ 2,700 RPM

*Dyno Charts*

















Click Here for Power and Torque measured at the wheels. 
2010 Golf TDI - DSG - Dynapack Loaded Dyno - Multiple run average - CJAA - Stock Engine Hardware - ABS Fuse Removed

*North American Application Guide:*

*Engine:*
2.0 TDI CR 140 HP

*Engine Codes:*
CJAA
CBEA

*Transmissions:*
6MT
DSG
S-Tronic

*Vehicles:*
Audi A3 8P 
VW MK5 Golf
VW MK5 Jetta
VW MK6 Golf
VW MK6 Jetta SportsWagen
VW B6 Passat

_Some ECUs are flashable through the OBD-II Port, while others require removal of the ECU for flashing._

*Pricing*

$599 MSRP
$499 SALE (Till August 3rd)

Include Cruise Control EMCS Program Switching, Stock/Performance Mode, Fault Code Erase, Security Lock out and Anti-Theft

*How to Purchase*

Simply visit an APR Dealer to get the update installed in about an hour or if you do not have a dealer in your area, please fill out the APR Order Form and send in your ECU to the APR HQ.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.

All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Installation may be additional and is not included in the warranty.

All APR ECU Upgrades offer a 30 day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are unhappy with your APR ECU Upgrade you may return the upgrade to your place of purchase for a full refund provided you are within a 30 day period from your time of initial purchase. Installation is not included in the guarantee and is at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## Doobster (Jul 15, 2012)

can't wait to purchase!


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Two questions:

1) Does the flash remove the max speed governor from the ECU?

2) How can the flash not require a DSG flash if the DSG automatically limits torque to something around 258 ft lbs? 

Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

free4s0me said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Does the flash remove the max speed governor from the ECU?


Yes



> 2) How can the flash not require a DSG flash if the DSG automatically limits torque to something around 258 ft lbs?
> 
> Thanks...


You simply don't need a DSG flash if you have full access to the ECU, and know what you're doing. We've proven this for years and it's exactly why we are able to produce over 425 FT-LBS of torque on the 2.0 TSI DSG without a DSG flash. :thumbup:

Example (took this from a customers post in another thread)


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool, thanks. And if you do have a DSG flash with raised torque limiting, then your ECU flash operates just the same?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

free4s0me said:


> Cool, thanks. And if you do have a DSG flash with raised torque limiting, then your ECU flash operates just the same?
> 
> Thanks.


I would assume so but we haven't tested competitors products. 

You have a full 30 day money back guarantee if you don't like the software.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Curious about the stock mode. I know it supposedly makes a tune undetectable, but does it prevent the "TD1" designation at the dealer? PM if needed.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Will this work with the iPhone app as well, and is there an update on said app?


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

asal said:


> Curious about the stock mode. I know it supposedly makes a tune undetectable, but does it prevent the "TD1" designation at the dealer? PM if needed.


From everything I've read, any flash is detectable no matter whether it's in "stock mode" at the time they check. Just FYI.


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

asal said:


> Curious about the stock mode. I know it supposedly makes a tune undetectable, but does it prevent the "TD1" designation at the dealer? PM if needed.


Hey, please post the answer on this thread so others can have the answer. This question and the DSG software upgrade are the two most important questions for the TDI.

So I will add this question: What about the low end shifting (1st, 2nd gears) hesitation that already exists in our TDI's, and the reported correction of this issue that other members have reported with other tune products such as Malone tunes DSG software upgrade?

And Lastly, even if the tune functions without DSG software upgrade, why wouldn't you want to correct this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

asal said:


> Curious about the stock mode. I know it supposedly makes a tune undetectable, but does it prevent the "TD1" designation at the dealer? PM if needed.


 Unfortunately it no longer does. 



A3EE!! said:


> So I will add this question: What about the low end shifting (1st, 2nd gears) hesitation that already exists in our TDI's, and the reported correction of this issue that other members have reported with other tune products such as Malone tunes DSG software upgrade?


 And Lastly, even if the tune functions without DSG software upgrade, why wouldn't you want to correct this problem?[/QUOTE] 

 

We're not selling DSG software. 

Our software simply doesn't *REQUIRE* DSG software to raise torque like other ECU upgrades on the market.


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

And Lastly, even if the tune functions without DSG software upgrade, why wouldn't you want to correct this problem?[/QUOTE] 

 

We're not selling DSG software. 

Our software simply doesn't *REQUIRE* DSG software to raise torque like other ECU upgrades on the market.[/QUOTE] 

No tune requires it, as it is offered as a solution to a problem, and compliments the over all performance a tune offers. DSG software upgrades have been offered for the reasons I already mentioned. 

There have been many, many problems reported by TDI forum members (after tuning) on all the different forums of the DSG hesitation issue. Other companies have looked into this and have offered solutions. I know you dont offer DSG software, as I can read. I am asking why your company has not addressed the issue. Or, what is your thoughts on the issue of DSG hesitation in low gears before, and after tuning. 

I am not trying to give you a hard time, I am just trying to get specific questions answered so that everyone has good info in order to go forward with installing tunes on newer vehicles. A good example of a company that addressed the DSG issue on the forums is HPA. 

Here is what one poster had to say on the issue: 

"the DSG tune is the star of the show. If I could only have one, it would be the DSG tune. If you have a DSG car, I recommend this over any other mod. 

Its quite hard to put into words just how effective the DSG tune really is. It doesn't feel like they just changed some values in the stock program - it feels like they created a new program from scratch. All modes (D-S-M) are modified. Some notes: 

- transmission doesn't seem to be affected by the yaw sensor anymore. It used to never want to shift in a corner, which was incredibly frustrating, because it would just delay, then once you were out of the corner it would downshift and burn the tires. My wife hated driving the car for this reason, she was always doing involuntary burnouts because the car was not responding properly. No more!" 

Any thoughts on this??? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

A3EE!! said:


> No tune requires it, as it is offered as a solution to a problem, and compliments the over all performance a tune offers. DSG software upgrades have been offered for the reasons I already mentioned.


 Disregarding any other "benefits" of DSG software, other tuners state "DSG Software is required to raise torque past 258ft-lbs...etc, etc, etc..." 

APR's Stage I ECU Upgrade raises torque past this level without DSG software. 



> I know you dont offer DSG software, as I can read. I am asking why[...]


 We simply do not have DSG software at this time.


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Disregarding any other "benefits" of DSG software, other tuners state "DSG Software is required to raise torque past 258ft-lbs...etc, etc, etc..."
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that claim on the tunes that I have been looking at.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

A3EE!! said:


> So with your Stage 1 you have not had any complaints of DSG shifting issues? Or have not had any customers talk about the DSG having issues?


 We have in house development cars and the engineers have reported no change in DSG behavior after the flash.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

So wait, do you need a DSG flash with this tune or not???? 

JUST KIDDING!


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have in house development cars and the engineers have reported no change in DSG behavior after the flash.


 OK, thanks for taking the time in discussing this issue with me, I really do appreciate it. 

According to many forum members the DSG in the new TDI's have some low gear shifting issues, especially the hesitation on acceleration. I dont think that it is a problem as much as it is a way to maximize fuel efficiency by VAG placing limitations on the DSG in order to achieve this. 

Unfortunately, quite a few forum members (on all the TDI forums) have reported that tunes on their vehicles have exaggerated the low gear shifting issues. From the consumer stand point, it does not make sense to me to get a tune on a new vehicle (still under warranty) that does not address all the issues with our cars. So for me, I would have to have both the ECU remap, and the DSG software upgrade. 

If I had an older car, I for sure would be willing to try an APR tune, and I probably would go with a stage 2!!! The shop that does the work on my car really recommends APR, and I trust them alot, but they specialize in high end auto engine mods (racing applications) and not DSG transmissions or diesels. 

I hope that this thread helps non mechanic forum members like myself to better understand some of the issues with the new TDI's so that we can all make a better informed decision on whether or not to tune.eace:


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Revo ECU flash on my TDI and I'm about to install the HPA DSG flash. Will let people know the details on that combo if they wanna know.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

free4s0me said:


> I have a Revo ECU flash on my TDI and I'm about to install the HPA DSG flash. Will let people know the details on that combo if they wanna know.


 I had the APR ECU flash first then put on the HPA DSG second. Each is perfect on their own but the marriage is everlasting bliss. Just a little 411...techs get paid per job and those jobs do not include looking for TD1's. That programming takes a lot of time and since they don't get paid for it or get any incentive to use it, they don't do it. Several Silicon Valley Audi's are highly modified and are serviced at several Bay Area dealerships. My buddy techs at those dealerships have not run a single TD1 program. I will say so what if a car has a TD1. Can anyone on this forum give a documented case with a definite decision where an APR flash ruined an engine? and the same question about HPA?


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

APR Stage I ECU Upgrade and otherwise stock engine 
Power - 170 HP 
Torque - 297 FT-LBS 
Peak Power Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 27 HP @ 2,950 RPM 
Peak Torque Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 50 FT-LBS @ 2,700 RPM 


it seems these numbers are "peak gain over stock reported by VW/Audi", not "stock measured by APR"??? not to be an a**, but the distinction is relevant. since APR measured the "stock measured by APR" and the stage 1 numbers on the same dyno, that would actually show the numbers to be smaller....i.e. @ 17HP gain, not 27HP?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bull_D said:


> APR Stage I ECU Upgrade and otherwise stock engine
> Power - 170 HP
> Torque - 297 FT-LBS
> Peak Power Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 27 HP @ 2,950 RPM
> ...


 None of our figures have anything to do with what VW and Audi measured in any way, shape, or form. They could say 1 HP / 1 TQ is all the engine makes or 500 HP / 500 TQ and it wouldn't change the numbers. 

What we are advertising is the gain over what we measured stock. I can't possibly think of a better way to do it other than that. 

As indicated in the literature, by viewing the dyno chart and using math, and broken down in the "gain" chart, you can see the delta between what we measured stock and modified. The max gain is 50 TQ and 27 HP.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

tcardio said:


> I had the APR ECU flash first then put on the HPA DSG second. Each is perfect on their own but the marriage is everlasting bliss.


 Whoa. Looking forward to everlasting bliss! 

And thanks for the thoughts on the TD1 flags. I've heard a lot of similar sentiments - mostly, though, coming from people with modded cars or people selling mods. I just hope you're all right...


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> None of our figures have anything to do with what VW and Audi measured in any way, shape, or form. They could say 1 HP / 1 TQ is all the engine makes or 500 HP / 500 TQ and it wouldn't change the numbers.
> 
> What we are advertising is the gain over what we measured stock. I can't possibly think of a better way to do it other than that.
> 
> As indicated in the literature, by viewing the dyno chart and using math, and broken down in the "gain" chart, you can see the delta between what we measured stock and modified. The max gain is 50 TQ and 27 HP.


 
thanks for clarifying arin. i appreciate the info. i agree, no better way.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

how did we get this far without anybody asking if it gains MPGs (don't most tunes gain a couple MPGs)? 

did you ever consider having an eco. map that will allow largest possible gains in this department? 

lastly on the DSG front, I did a bunch of research back when I got my FSI tune. My understanding is that right when the car goes to upshift under full load VW/AUDI momentarily drop a little boost to be kinder to the transmission for longevity. I can notice it a little bit but it's probably a good thing really. Plus, how often are you really wide open shifting at the redline? it shouldn't be a factor in daily driving.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

theblue said:


> how did we get this far without anybody asking if it gains MPGs (don't most tunes gain a couple MPGs)?


 I wondered the same thing, then I got a tune, and I found the answer immediately. 

MPG driving has 90% to do with how you drive it, and when you get a performance upgrade, you usually take advantage of that in your driving style, so MPG goes down with a tune in practical application. 

I can't imagine anyone getting more HP and torque but driving more tepidly and thus getting better mileage 

Then again, who gets performance upgrades on a diesel  (we do, that's who). 

But regardless, I think that the tune manufacturers could run a mileage test. But then you give a car with more HP and torque to a happy owner and he drives it like he stole it, and the MPG test results get thrown out the window...


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

theblue said:


> how did we get this far without anybody asking if it gains MPGs (don't most tunes gain a couple MPGs)?
> 
> I didnt bother to mention as APR seemed to only be focused on speed performance. Most other tunes that I have been considering have claimed about 4-6% gain. And then there is what free4s0me said about performance enhancement and gas mileage
> 
> ...


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

free4s0me said:


> I have a Revo ECU flash on my TDI and I'm about to install the HPA DSG flash. Will let people know the details on that combo if they wanna know.


 For sure!!! I think that you will be one of the first to have DSG and ECU products from two different companies. I was thinking APR ECU and HPA DSG for our TDi. I think i'll start with HPA DSG (waiting for them to get back to me). 

Do you have HPA dealer local, or are you doing the mail thing?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3EE!! said:


> theblue said:
> 
> 
> > how did we get this far without anybody asking if it gains MPGs (don't most tunes gain a couple MPGs)?
> ...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

A3EE!! said:


> For sure!!! I think that you will be one of the first to have DSG and ECU products from two different companies. I was thinking APR ECU and HPA DSG for our TDi. I think i'll start with HPA DSG (waiting for them to get back to me).
> 
> Do you have HPA dealer local, or are you doing the mail thing?


 Why do you want the HPA flash? Just get APR. You don't need HPA but you may want it. Nonetheless, you do not need it once again. Save your money and use it for other issues.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

A3EE!! said:


> For sure!!! I think that you will be one of the first to have DSG and ECU products from two different companies. I was thinking APR ECU and HPA DSG for our TDi. I think i'll start with HPA DSG (waiting for them to get back to me).
> 
> Do you have HPA dealer local, or are you doing the mail thing?


 I'm not so sure about being the first to have an ECU tune and a DSG flash from two different companies. I don't think there are any companies who do both. Revo doesn't (they don't do a DSG flash for TDI). APR doesn't (they don't do DSG flashes at all). I don't know if HPA does an ECU tune (can't figure out their website). 

To your other question, I'm getting the HPA flash for DSG via the mail. They put a decent hold on a credit card to cover the flashing device while it's out, and the hold goes away when you return it. That's no bid deal for me, unless I lose it (mental note, don't lose it). 



tcardio said:


> Why do you want the HPA flash? Just get APR. You don't need HPA but you may want it. Nonetheless, you do not need it once again. Save your money and use it for other issues.


 I don't know what you mean, sorry. We're kinda hi-jacking the APR thread here about their ECU tune for TDIs. To be honest, if I had to do it again, I'd go with the APR ECU tune over the Revo one. I'm getting the run-around from Revo about some stuff. And the APR tune comes with better controls via the cruise control stick. 

APR doesn't make a DSG flash. So that's why someone would get the HPA (DSG) flash. Two different conversations going on - one about ECU tunes, one about DSG flashes.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

free4s0me said:


> I don't know what you mean, sorry. .


 Well since you purchased the DSG, my point is gone. The dsg flash is relatively easy once you gain access to the TCU. Have fun and post up your experience. REVO is just stolen APR software albeit an old version


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

A3EE!! said:


> OK, thanks for taking the time in discussing this issue with me, I really do appreciate it.
> 
> According to many forum members the DSG in the new TDI's have some low gear shifting issues, especially the hesitation on acceleration. I dont think that it is a problem as much as it is a way to maximize fuel efficiency by VAG placing limitations on the DSG in order to achieve this.
> 
> Unfortunately, quite a few forum members (on all the TDI forums) have reported that tunes on their vehicles have exaggerated the low gear shifting issues.


 This isn't unique to TDIs. It may well be worse for you guys, but there are DSG threads going back years trying to diagnose late shifting issues with the 2.0T. First time for me was when the DSG failed to grab second after I powered out of a right turn through a rolled stop. I took it to the dealer who drove it around and said "that's just how it works". It's extremely irritating, but you're probably not going to get a new mechatronics unit over it. 

However... 

It's a more of an irritation than a problem. Anytime the engine revs unexpectedly in an "automatic" it's distressing, but in my experience after 3/4 of a second the clutch drops and you launch off your line (and everybody at the light looks at you funny). But things go back to normal, maybe after a traction light flashes. 

I noticed it more often after going stage I, but it's always been there. It happens every few months but only when rapidly changing inputs to the throttle and brake pedals. Apparently the stock software doesn't deal well with that sometimes. 

Anecdotal evidence on the forums is that a DSG flash greatly reduces incidents like these. That's my eventual plan, and meanwhile I can deal with the occasional missed start.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

tcardio said:


> Well since you purchased the DSG, my point is gone. The dsg flash is relatively easy once you gain access to the TCU. Have fun and post up your experience. *REVO is just stolen APR software albeit an old version*


 need more details on this opcorn:


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

tcardio said:


> Well since you purchased the DSG, my point is gone. The dsg flash is relatively easy once you gain access to the TCU. Have fun and post up your experience. REVO is just stolen APR software albeit an old version


 Well, the access to the TCU may be easy, but I don't have the DSG software. I'm a bit confused by what you're saying. Maybe you have a ton more experience to the point that we're chatting in different languages. But I had to buy a DSG flash not for the access to the TCU necessarily but because I don't write custom software for car transmissions, so I had to go to someone who does. But again, I may be missing your point. 

And to your point about REVO - yes, had I known then what I know now and had APR posted this announcement about half a year ago, I'd have surely gone with APR. I'm not so impressed with REVO. They don't even return my calls anymore. I would not recommend them. 

But the car is still fun to drive, and I'm looking forward to the HPA DSG flash, which should arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

The APR flash is great on it's own and you will notice a measurable difference in performance. The DSG flash is more subtle in comparison. Both together is a great combination but if I had to only buy one, it would be the APR flash. I'm not sure you will feel the true beauty of launch control given the TDi engine but it is an added bonus. What rpm did you chose to launch? Do you have paddle shifters? 

The dsg flash installs in the engine bay and is straight forward. Make sure you call HPA and ask them for the best time to install as sometimes Marcel and associate are out of town. Post your impressions and a few pics of your whip.


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

tcardio said:


> The APR flash is great on it's own and you will notice a measurable difference in performance. The DSG flash is more subtle in comparison. Both together is a great combination but if I had to only buy one, it would be the APR flash. I'm not sure you will feel the true beauty of launch control given the TDi engine but it is an added bonus. What rpm did you chose to launch? Do you have paddle shifters?
> 
> The dsg flash installs in the engine bay and is straight forward. Make sure you call HPA and ask them for the best time to install as sometimes Marcel and associate are out of town. Post your impressions and a few pics of your whip.


 Thanks. I'm hoping the DSG flash isn't too subtle, as it's the more expensive of the two. 

HPA is mailing me the flashing equipment - I'm not going into any dealer or shop. It's done via OBDii and a laptop. 

Will post results for sure...


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

Waiting on the APR files to be done, maybe HPA will be my next upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's an update on TDI software availability: 

When visiting an APR dealer, the dealer will plug into your OBD-II port and load our Direct Port Programming online flashing suite. The computer will scan your car to see if software is available. If it is, you can flash and go on your way. If it isn't, we'll do what's called a "Code Extract" to send your ECU information to APR for software creation. 

Currently we are extracting and flashing ECU's with the 1796 processor. However, vehicles with the 1797 ECU found in select new vehicles are still in development. We can take a good guess a the processor revision based on your ECU Box code, however, the only way to be sure is to open the ECU and check. 

Audi/VW/Seat/Skoda have MANY ECU part numbers and revisions for each vehicle in their fleet, so typically during the launch of a new software code, there's some lag time before all of the codes are available. Codes will not become available unless we actually see them, which means taking a trip to your local APR dealer will speed up the process. 

If you have a VAG-COM cable, you can do some homework to find what you have. Just follow this guide: 
http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php 

At this point, the following ECU box codes & revisions are available to flash right now: 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CM S7967 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S9144 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S8217 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S9047 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S7970 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906022PB S8216 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7968 

If you're not on that list, you may need to be code extracted. However, your dealer will not need to extract your ECU if you're on the lists below. 

Here are the other ECU codes we currently have and are waiting for Engineering to release: 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7276 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016N S8680 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016P S8681 

Lastly, here are other codes we are waiting for Engineering to test before they can be bumped up to the next level for a release: 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S1181 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EF S1182 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906019EJ S1466 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S2261 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S2260 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524 

I hope that clears up any questions, but if not, ask and we'll do our best to answer! 

Thank you! 

-Arin


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Arin, when can I expect a file for my q7 TDi


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the APR TDI flash, and the HPA DSG flash.... together, it ROCKS! 

The car actually pulls and runs so much smoother now, actually drives more like a 'gas' vehicle. The DSG tune makes it so much more fun to drive, together it goes.... actually pushes you back in the seat now instead of just making a bunch of noise.


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

Still waiting, this is long...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tcardio said:


> Arin, when can I expect a file for my q7 TDi


I Honestly don't know. We haven't announced development yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ECU box codes available to flash:
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CM S7967
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S9144
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S8217
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S9047
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S7970
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906022PB S8216
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7968

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S2261
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S1181


ECU codes we currently have and are waiting for Engineering to release:
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7276
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016N S8680
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016P S8681

ECU codes we are waiting for Engineering to test before they can be bumped up to the next level for a release:
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S2260
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EF S1182
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906019EJ S1466
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

come on 7276...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I spoke to engineering an they said it will take a little bit to do, but it's on their list and they are actively working on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Ready:

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S3522

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

BINGO!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Completed:

(You can ignore the modle year and model name. Some cross over to different vehicles / years)

August 24, 2012

VW Jetta NA MY2010 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CM S7967
VW Jetta NA MY2011 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S9047
VW Jetta NA MY2011 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S7970
VW Jetta NA MY2011 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906022PB S8216
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S2261
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S2260
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EF S1182
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S3522
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524

Audi A3 NA MY2010 DSG 2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7968
Audi A3 NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CBEA 03L906019EJ S1466
Audi A3 NA MY2010 DSG 2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7276

VW Jetta NA MY2010 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966
VW Jetta NA MY2011 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S9144
VW Jetta NA MY2011 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S8217
VW Jetta NA MY2012 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S1181
VW Jetta NA MY2012 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521
VW Jetta NA MY2012 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

YES! EuroCode Tuning hooked it up, now we'll see what this is all about. :laugh:


----------

